# Best Brush to Groom for Best in Show



## RebeccaMunday (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi all

My British shorthair cat is old enough to join the show circuit. 

I was wondering what grooming brush experienced competitors use in preparation for shows.

I also need recommendations on tools to deal with annual shedding.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Your breeder should be able to help with what tools work best for her cats. Still no guarantee you’ll win best in show though


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

RebeccaMunday said:


> Hi all
> 
> My British shorthair cat is old enough to join the show circuit.
> 
> ...


Your breeder is defo the one to ask, you don't want to ruin the dense crisp texture of a BSH coat.

When I took my brits I gave them a quick once over with a slicker brush to get any loose hairs out and that was about it. I never messed with a bsh coat too much.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Yup don't over brush or you will strip out all the undercoat making the coat flat , A damp hand works wonders for getting out all loose hair, just stroke them and it will come out, Also allot of breeders do a bran bath. Go on youtube, you will find loads of video's of BSH having a bran bath as part of show prep doing it the week before the show


----------

